# What are your Healthy Alcoholic Concoctions?



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2008)

I was reading Amber83's Thread...

Alcohol effects on type II diabetic 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38812

And wondered can one have an alcoholic drink that is good for you? I thought about posting this in the food board;but, since this is also a 'Health' question wanted to post it here.

Now I wanted to make clear that I was not advocating that it was ok to go on a wild alcoholic binge to consume any Beverage in sight. You have to consider ( current health - illness - medication) and what your physician recommends in your situation.

Now-if can you drink in moderation can you still have an alcoholic drink that is healthy?

I did not want to list any specific beer or wines - but feel free to... 

What are your "Healthy/Alcoholic" concoctions? Here are some 'obvious' and not so obvious

1. OJ based. (Tequila Sunrise, Mimosa, Screwdriver) 

2. Cranberry juice (Cranberry Juice and Vodka)

3. Tomato Juice (Bloody Mary) 

Interesting 'Urban Legend' - 

Chanting "Bloody Mary!" 13 times in front of a candlelit mirror will summon a vengeful spirit 

http://www.snopes.com/horrors/ghosts/bloodymary.asp
------------------------------------------------------

4. Milk Based ( Bourbon Milk Comfort Punch)

ingredients: 
 3 oz. milk or half-and-half 
 1 1/2 oz. bourbon 
 1 tsp. honey or sugar syrup 
Nutmeg , grated 
Dash vanilla extract 

Mixing instructions: 
Mix all ingredients, except the nutmeg, in a shaker or blender with cracked ice. Pour into a chilled Old Fashioned glass. Sprinkle with nutmeg.

-------------------------------------------- 


5. Carrot Juice

Table It
1 oz LOFT Ginger Cello
1 oz fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 oz carrot juice
1 oz fresh squeezed orange juice
Garnish with a curled carrot shaving 

http://www.loftliqueurs.com/index.php?q=node/6


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2008)

Wine, and even beer, is purported to have health benefits if used in moderation.

Hard alcohol? I can't imagine anything healthy about that. I'd just as soon skip the alcohol and drink the fruit juice. Though, I havta say, I do love a margarita, yessir! :eat2: And, make it a jumbo.


----------



## Half Full (Apr 14, 2008)

Alcohol effects on type II diabetic 

4. Milk Based ( Bourbon Milk Comfort Punch)

ingredients: 
&#8226; 3 oz. milk or half-and-half 
&#8226; 1 1/2 oz. bourbon 
&#8226; 1 tsp. honey or sugar syrup 
Nutmeg , grated 
Dash vanilla extract 

Mixing instructions: 
Mix all ingredients, except the nutmeg, in a shaker or blender with cracked ice. Pour into a chilled Old Fashioned glass. Sprinkle with nutmeg.

Alcohol may have benefits for type II diabetes but this concoction sounds more like a time bomb than anything beneficial


----------



## love dubh (Apr 14, 2008)

Gin and Tonic (diet [sugar-free] Tonic if you want).


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 14, 2008)

Are you promoting healthy, responsible alcoholism, Tony?


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 15, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Are you promoting healthy, responsible alcoholism, Tony?



Hey Santa:

Hmm well definitely in moderation and for some folks it would not be an issue. But that is something to think about.


*Alcohol Problems and Solutions*

Interesting site- some of the views on health benefits can be debated. 

http://www2.potsdam.edu/hansondj/index.html


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 15, 2008)

Blurberry vodka and redbull or monster energy drink.......:eat2: Vodka comes in many flavors so find the one you like.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd stick to a glass of red wine a day, I think. One of the more beneficial drinks out there.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2008)

moniquessbbw said:


> Blurberry vodka and redbull or monster energy drink.......:eat2: Vodka comes in many flavors so find the one you like.



Actually, this isn't so good for you, I recently read. Unfortunately the depressive effects of alcohol war with the stimulant effects of red bull. Too many vodka red bulls can be seriously bad for your heart. 

And before someone says "yeah too much of anything can be bad" well duh. But too many drinks is occasionally a fact of life. Might as well make them as healthy as you can.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 15, 2008)

Screaming Nazis.*

*Worst. Drink. Ever. Try at own risk. (It's Jager and Rumpleminz.)


----------



## weights-gal (Apr 25, 2008)

daiquiri with real blended strawberries... they made them in Italy. Honestly, they were the only real fruit I ate on that holiday


----------



## moore2me (Apr 26, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> I was reading Amber83's Thread...
> 
> Alcohol effects on type II diabetic
> 
> ...



Tonynyc,

Here are some the forms of alcohol that are the healthliest for people:


Ethanol (booze) has antibacterial properties and makes a good hand sanitizer and antiseptic rinse externally. It can be used externally to kill viruses, bacteria and fungii.


Any alcohol can be used to cool the skin because it rapidly evaporates and this makes it useful to combate high body temperatures or heat stress

It should be noted tho that the alcohol sisters (methyl, ethyl, and propyl) all are short tempered and very, very easily catch on fire and are very dangerous around flames or sparks. Also methyl is extremely toxic if consumed with propyl bringing up a close second in toxicity.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 27, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Screaming Nazis.*
> 
> *Worst. Drink. Ever. Try at own risk. (It's Jager and Rumpleminz.)



Thanks -- need a new drink!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 27, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Tonynyc,
> 
> Here are some the forms of alcohol that are the healthliest for people:
> 
> ...




Thanks learn something new everyday -


----------



## moore2me (Apr 28, 2008)

Tony, Here's a bonus factoid. People making their own liquor sometimes accidentally make methyl alcohol instead of ethyl alcohol. Methyl is very toxic and can permanently blind the person who drinks it (if they live). The reason methyl is toxic is because your body metabolizes it into formic acid and formaldehye. An antidote for drinking methyl alcohol is to give the person ethyl alcohol to drink. That ties up their liver metabolizing the ethyl and it stops or slows down metabolizing the methyl.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2008)

Like everything else with Diabetes, it's not really what you eat or drink, but how MUCH you eat or drink.

If you factor in your alcohol consumption (it is a carbohydrate) you can have the occasional drink or two.


At least that's what i've been taught in the classes i've taken.


----------

